# Voice Chat on BSNL 750UL?



## devilinearth (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys...i have bsnl 750 UL broadband plan....can i have voice chat on my pc using messenger?....if so then which one will b gud? gtalk or yahoo or msn?


pls help guyz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 2, 2009)

If you are asking considering the connection bandwidth, then its voice and video chat works just fine.


----------



## devilinearth (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks bro...but which messenger is good for voice chat?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 2, 2009)

You'll have to see which one is your friend using. i don't know if you know this, but still, if you have Google talk, you can only talk to people using google talk and so on. If you want to call on phones, it is not yet allowed in India. for International calls, use Skype or yahoo! messenger.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 4, 2009)

Skype


----------

